# Doing the Continental clip on our own?



## KPoos (Aug 29, 2009)

How old is he and when are you planning to show him next?


----------



## KPoos (Aug 29, 2009)

Could you go and hang out at a show and talk to some people and maybe offer some free help for help with the clip?


----------



## roxy25 (Dec 18, 2008)

Enzo just turned 1 passed sunday ( oct 4th) we wont be showing him in akc for a while. Well we have been talking to a lot of handlers and groomers but none of them has said they would help us put him in pattern. We have to pay them. We had someone show us the puppy clip for free but I would feel weird asking the same person for help again since he already quoted us a price......


----------



## KPoos (Aug 29, 2009)

If you've got time do it yourself. I mean hair grows and the stuff grows fast so if you aren't showing for months, you are going to have to learn at some point. If she screws it up then you can grow it out and fix it. Just be very sparing on the mane and I'm sure you will be fine.

Take pictures and post them here and someone will fix up any issues for you.


----------



## roxy25 (Dec 18, 2008)

KPoos said:


> If you've got time do it yourself. I mean hair grows and the stuff grows fast so if you aren't showing for months, you are going to have to learn at some point. If she screws it up then you can grow it out and fix it. Just be very sparing on the mane and I'm sure you will be fine.
> 
> Take pictures and post them here and someone will fix up any issues for you.


I know the hair can grow back but I don't want any more set backs. He had a hole in his coat from advantage and its barely getting back to where u can't see it. My sister has been grooming for years but show grooming is another story. We will give this groomer one more week and I guess she will do it her self.


----------



## bpk082 (Feb 3, 2009)

roxy25 said:


> My sister is trying to do it on her own because The groomer we want to do it has not returned our phone calls to make an appointment. I asked my sister what is the rush and she says she does not want to brush all of his hair anymore. ( BTW she does not even brush him like she should I am the one brushing him and combing him)
> 
> Anyways I told her to wait and stop being impatient.
> 
> ...


Yeah I can do a puppy clip, I just needed advice on where to clip. If I couldn't groom at all. I wouldn't be hired for grooming for 6 years.I do understand grooming for show is different. But I do think b/c of the fact that I'm a student on a buget. I just might have to to do it on my own that's just the reality. If it looks terrible he already has to grow out his hair he'll just be sitting pretty until it grows. 

Besides this is only way I'm going to learn. By just doing it myself,... I have done this clip many times, but just without the rosettes. I'll wait one more week then I have to rely on myself. Its driving me crazy!! lol I don't know how the Europeans keep up that hair for show hahaha. I would be fine if I didn't have school/work but its taking a toll on me I want half that hair gone lol. My sister just doesn't get it hahaha.


----------



## roxy25 (Dec 18, 2008)

bpk082 said:


> Yeah I can do a puppy clip, I just needed advice on where to clip. If I couldn't groom at all. I wouldn't be hired for grooming for 6 years.I do understand grooming for show is different. But I do think b/c of the fact that I'm a student on a buget. I just might have to to do it on my own that's just the reality. If it looks terrible he already has to grow out his hair he'll just be sitting pretty until it grows.
> 
> Besides this is only way I'm going to learn. By just doing it myself,... I have done this clip many times, but just without the rosettes. I'll wait one more week then I have to rely on myself. Its driving me crazy!! lol I don't know how the Europeans keep up that hair for show hahaha. I would be fine if I didn't have school/work but its taking a toll on me I want half that hair gone lol. My sister just doesn't get it hahaha.


I do get it shut up before I come home and spank you LMAO


----------



## bpk082 (Feb 3, 2009)

Hush you!! lmao


----------



## Harley_chik (Nov 7, 2008)

BPK, you should come here more often! 

I say go for it, just be conservative. You can always take off more hair later, but it takes time to grow back. Do you belong to any grooming forums? I think Groomertalk and groomers.net would be helpful. I'm getting way ahead of myself, but I emailed Jodi Murphy about a show clip DVD and she said she didn't have plans for one. (Bummer!) She said she didn't have any Poodles w/ enough coat, but maybe if she get some more emails, she'll decide there's a market there. There have also been a lot of pics posted here w/ the Continental and critiques.


----------



## KPoos (Aug 29, 2009)

bpk082 said:


> Yeah I can do a puppy clip, I just needed advice on where to clip. If I couldn't groom at all. I wouldn't be hired for grooming for 6 years.I do understand grooming for show is different. But I do think b/c of the fact that I'm a student on a buget. I just might have to to do it on my own that's just the reality. If it looks terrible he already has to grow out his hair he'll just be sitting pretty until it grows.
> 
> Besides this is only way I'm going to learn. By just doing it myself,... I have done this clip many times, but just without the rosettes. I'll wait one more week then I have to rely on myself. Its driving me crazy!! lol I don't know how the Europeans keep up that hair for show hahaha. I would be fine if I didn't have school/work but its taking a toll on me I want half that hair gone lol. My sister just doesn't get it hahaha.


I think you are right. I think you can do it so why not try? Hair grows back and if you don't finish Enzo until he's 5 how will it affect your life in a negative way? What's the rush to finish him now?


----------



## Fluffyspoos (Aug 11, 2009)

Aw man.. Enzo would look so gorgeous in the continental clip  I hope you figure things out, I would loooooove to see picture!


----------



## flyingduster (Sep 6, 2009)

I agree, give it a go!!! Study study study, and go slowly, comb away all the clipped hair to keep the area clear so you can see what you're doing, and leave way too much hair for a start. Leave the rosettes as big untrimmed squares for a bit, set the jacket a little behind the last rib (it usually needs to come forward to ontop of the last rib more) and leave it at that for 24 hours or something, let him move about and see it for a while before going furthur. Stack him up and get photos, then study the photos to see what needs tweaked (personally I can assess a photo much better than the dog!!) and work out exactly where to tweak, then go back to him again. The beauty of doing it yourself is being able to take a week to do it if you want! You can always take off a bit more hair, so be cautious and leave more than you need and take it slow, taking off a bit more, brushing it back and fluffing up, then taking another bit... If ya take too much, it shouldn't be a massive amount that you've taken, so it wont' take forever to grow back. 

Good luck, and don't forget to post photos!!!


----------



## cbrand (Aug 9, 2009)

Ok kids... here goes.

Find the last rib. Find the point of the hip. Theoretically you are supposed to set the pattern half way between the two. However, you are going to want to visually eyeball it and see where the line best suits your boy.

Theoretically, the rosette is supposed to be centered around the hip joint. If your boy is a tad long in the loin, you will want to move that rosette a bit forward to make him look shorter in the back and broader in the thigh. I use a round plastic lid from a container as my pattern guide. Get the right sized lid, place it where you want a rosette and shave around it.

You want the line between your rosette and jacket to only be one finger wide. The biggest mistake people make is to make that line too wide. Don't scoop out the jacket in back. You eventually want to grow so much hair that their is a line from the back of the jacket straight up to the top of the top-knot. You get a beveled line in the jacket though by combing hair back towards the line and trimming (I don't think that made sense, but if you saw someone do it you would know what I mean.)

Bracelets... shave in the back down to the point of the hock. Leave the front bracelets higher so that you have an up-hill affect. Shave up to the elbow and make the line in front angle up towards the chest.

Finally.... I think you girls should use Laurel Berg as your handler. She is honest, really good and she has a reputation for successfully showing "color". Judges would not blink if she walked into the ring with a Red.


----------



## roxy25 (Dec 18, 2008)

Thanks cbrand for the tips. Chris Bailey finally called back she was on vacation so next monday Enzo will be in clip


----------



## Harley_chik (Nov 7, 2008)

Can't wait, make sure to post pics ASAP!


----------



## bigredpoodle (Sep 13, 2009)

bpk082 said:


> Yeah I can do a puppy clip, I just needed advice on where to clip. If I couldn't groom at all. I wouldn't be hired for grooming for 6 years.I do understand grooming for show is different. But I do think b/c of the fact that I'm a student on a buget. I just might have to to do it on my own that's just the reality. If it looks terrible he already has to grow out his hair he'll just be sitting pretty until it grows.
> 
> Besides this is only way I'm going to learn. By just doing it myself,... I have done this clip many times, but just without the rosettes. I'll wait one more week then I have to rely on myself. Its driving me crazy!! lol I don't know how the Europeans keep up that hair for show hahaha. I would be fine if I didn't have school/work but its taking a toll on me I want half that hair gone lol. My sister just doesn't get it hahaha.


Look at some pictures be conservative as far as what you cut off. Then you can go from there There is a ton of Scissor work 200.00 is CHEAP!!!! Go to a couple of dog shows with a bad cut and trust me there will be help from everywhere,hwell: poodle people just simply cannot help themselves HA HA !!!!
They willpoint out every mistake that you have made....


----------

